
How much you have to earn to be in the top 0.01% in every US state - gscott
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/02/how-much-you-have-to-earn-to-be-a-top-earner-in-every-us-state.html
======
abhchand
To save you scrolling -

=== Alabama

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $4.74 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $12.20 million
        

=== Alaska

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $5.30 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $12.03 million
        

=== Arizona

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $5.93 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $16.10 million
        

=== Arkansas

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $6.34 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $26.04 million
        

=== California

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $12.89 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $45.39 million
        

=== Colorado

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $8.74 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $25.1 million
        

=== Connecticut

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $19.5 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $70.2 million
        

=== Delaware

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $5.71 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $15.23 million
        

=== Washington, D.C.

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $13.69 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $43.13 million
        

=== Florida

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $12.03 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $45.17 million
        

=== Georgia

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $6.74 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $18.62 million
        

=== Hawaii

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $5.28 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $14.91 million
        

=== Idaho

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $5.57 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $15.5 million
        

=== Illinois

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $10.45 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $34.18 million
        

=== Indiana

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $5.2 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $13.39 million
        

=== Iowa

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $4.86 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $12.27 million
        

=== Kansas

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $7.2 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $21.52 million
        

=== Kentucky

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $4.76 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $13.68 million
        

=== Louisiana

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $5.3 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $13.88 million
        

=== Maine

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $3.63 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $7.98 million
        

=== Maryland

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $7.45 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $19.60 million
        

=== Massachusetts

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $14.53 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $50.74 million
        

=== Michigan

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $6.4 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $19.25 million
        

=== Minnesota

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $8.11 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $23.13 million
        

=== Mississippi

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $3.4 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $7.93 million
        

=== Missouri

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $6.72 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $20.95 million
        

=== Montana

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $5.77 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $16.42 million
        

=== Nebraska

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $6.28 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $17 million
        

=== Nevada

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $10.68 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $43.99 million
        

=== New Hampshire

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $8.04 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $24.96 million
        

=== New Jersey

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $10.79 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $29.77 million
        

=== New Mexico

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $3.8 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $9.52 million
        

=== New York

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $17.42 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $69.49 million
        

=== North Carolina

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $6.06 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $17.04 million
        

=== North Dakota

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $6.7 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $16.39 million
        

=== Ohio

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $5.64 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $15.22 million
        

=== Oklahoma

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $6.52 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $19.83 million
        

=== Oregon

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $5.96 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $16.15 million
        

=== Pennsylvania

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $7.82 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $24.28 million
        

=== Rhode Island

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $6.28 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $17.54 million
        

=== South Carolina

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $4.65 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $11.22 million
        

=== South Dakota

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $7.83 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $22.6 million
        

=== Tennessee

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $6.67 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $20.33 million
        

=== Texas

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $9.85 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $31.31 million
        

=== Utah

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $7.43 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $22 million
        

=== Vermont

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $5.33 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $14.34 million
        

=== Virginia

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $7.47 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $20.71 million
        

=== Washington

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $10.27 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $35.11 million
        

=== West Virginia

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $2.95 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $6.57 million
        

=== Wisconsin

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $6.68 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $19.64 million
        

=== Wyoming

    
    
        - Annual income required to be in the top 0.01 percent: $15.05 million
        - Average annual income of the top 0.01 percent: $74.30 million

~~~
loader
"To save you scrolling"

~~~
skate22
Yeah that was painful on mobile lol

